# Help a couple kids out



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

alright so my general season archery hunt went by way to fast and with a tag still in my pocket me and my buddy are trying to fill are tags on the Wasatch. i have never hunted deer anywhere besides the oquirrah stansbury mountains. I've got a kid that has been telling me that hes going to take me out and last Saturday night when i got a text asking if i wanted to go Sunday morning i was pumped well after getting half way to his house Sunday morning and getting a text that he wasn't going anymore i was a little bummed but that's alright not his fault. if anyone could give me some pointers on where to go that would be very much appreciated we aren't looking for anyone's honey hole just a spot we might get a shot at a buck. Thanks in advance from a couple eager 17 year olds.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

What kind of buck are you looking for. I don't hunt the front much, but I could get you on a 2 or 3 point fairly easily.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

at this point we are looking for one with legal horns


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

there are a lot of deer all along the front. My advice to you would be pick a canyon pick a trailhead and start hiking. Since its a new area to you I would recommend finding good vantage points that you can cover a lot of ground with either bino's or a spotting scope. I have hunted emigration, parleys, little cottonwood, big cottonwood and corner canyon and it didn't take to much effort to find the deer the hard part is getting close!! Good luck to you and your friend!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

thank you we will need it! We plan on going out on sunday hopefully we can find a trailhead somewhere and start hiking


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Get on google and search hiking trails in salt lake county. That should give you plenty of choices. Get up high and glass. If that don't work find a spot in the cottonwoods to park and start climbing


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, this is my first year in Utah and like these guys said, I've just been picking trailheads and start walking. The only way to learn the area is to explore. I'm not really expecting to connect but I for sure won't kill an elk from my couch. Good luck!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

How did you guys do today?? We went out as well my buddy missed a small buck and I passed on some elk. we were focusing on the deer hunt and we see elk every time we go in there so I should be able to track them down again!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

brendo said:


> How did you guys do today?? We went out as well my buddy missed a small buck and I passed on some elk. we were focusing on the deer hunt and we see elk every time we go in there so I should be able to track them down again!


Am i reading this right? (And i passed on some elk.) I will gladly trade you the location of serveral 180+ bucks on the front for the location of some elk. I am in the opesite boat as you i am trying to find some elk and keep finding big bucks instead. Not that i dont want to shot a deer but i am in meat hunter mode right now and i much prefer elk meat.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah we have been lucky enough to find a spot that we see elk in every single time we go! And almost always on the same little hillside. I only have an elk tag I was just hoping to get my buddy on a deer. This area normally has a few deer and we have seen a couple decent bucks but nothing close to 180. If you have an area you consistently see that caliber of buck I might consider it. Hopefully I can get up there soon and focus on tagging an elk!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

brendo said:


> How did you guys do today?? We went out as well my buddy missed a small buck and I passed on some elk. we were focusing on the deer hunt and we see elk every time we go in there so I should be able to track them down again!


We saw quite a few does and two bucks! i drew back on the one buck at 35 yards but never had a good shot, he was pushing a doe around pretty good. i was quite impressed for our first time out, ill tell you what though i am sore today though! lots of hikers and other hunters but its a popular spot, we will be back at it on sunday hopefully we will connect this time.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

i dont think my other message came through, we did pretty good in my opinion for out first time up, saw some does and two bucks! i drew back on the one 3 point at 35 yards but never had a good shot, over all i was impressed. we will be back at it sunday any more advice would be great! thanks guys!


----------

